#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  перевод

## Роман К

кто знает -есть ли перевод книги 	?
LNngondroDJKR.pdf

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> кто знает -есть ли перевод книги 	?
> LNngondroDJKR.pdf


Нет, но сейчас идёт перевод другой книги Дзонгсара Кхьенце Ринпоче по нёндро Лонгчен Ньингтик - "Не для счастья: наставления по так называемым Предварительным Практикам", скоро обещают издать.

----------

Нэко Дорчже (04.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Помогите перевести вот это:
The external mind is built up by an intellect formed from other people’s knowledge and opinions.

В принципе всё понятно, только вот никак не могу сообразить, что это за "внешний разум" - external mind? о_О

----------


## Юй Кан

> Помогите перевести вот это:
> The external mind is built up by an intellect formed from other people’s knowledge and opinions.
> 
> В принципе всё понятно, только вот никак не могу сообразить, что это за "внешний разум" - external mind? о_О


Сам перевёл бы _external mind_ как "внешний ум", т.е., как и сказано дальше, это ум/разум, созданный интеллектом, сформированным извне: знаниями и мнениями других людей.

----------

